# Replacement for Infinity RS IIIb



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello guy's, I have to get rid of my infinity's they are too big with the subwoofer and all. And I want surround so I need bookshelves to accommodate the quality of the infinity for around $200 a pair. Is this a valid option?

I have a plan to build 2 pairs myself with the rs 225-8 from Dayton + the rs 100-4 full range.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

How many bookshelf speakers are you looking for? Just one pair? Are these going to be the surrounds or mains? What are the other three speakers you will be using with the new bookshelf speakers?


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

nova said:


> How many bookshelf speakers are you looking for? Just one pair? Are these going to be the surrounds or mains? What are the other three speakers you will be using with the new bookshelf speakers?


I am looking for 2 pairs and a DIY center speaker, this will be part of my dual deatmatch 5000 sw11000 thx design 5.1
They will be my main and surround.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Any particular reason for the DIY center? I would highly recommend if going DIY center to go ahead and build three of them for the left, right and center.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

nova said:


> Any particular reason for the DIY center? I would highly recommend if going DIY center to go ahead and build three of them for the left, right and center.


Well I have 2 WT-644F subwoofer drivers, 2 Seas Prestige U18RNX/P 6.5'' and a single NeoCD3.0 Ribbon tweeter laying around. So I thought why not use it as one big centre speaker.


----------

